# Australian series II 2.0 diesel engine



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I was asked to take a picture of my engine with the cover off some time ago and finally got a chance while it was being serviced.

View attachment 208738
View attachment 208746


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Quite different from the US model Diesel. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

What's the pedigree of that engine?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

beaurrr said:


> What's the pedigree of that engine?


I believe it is a German design made in Austria. Even though it first appeared in Australia in the Australian built Cruze it is a newer design than the US engine. It has duel chain driven OH Cams and replaced the single belt driven OHC of the 2009-2011 Korean made Cruze. It is now also the only engine available in the Indian Chevy Cruze.

Some figures on it I was able to find.


Engine manufacturer:
*GM*
Engine type:
*diesel*
Fuel type:
*diesel fuel*
Fuel system:
*common rail*
Charge system:
*turbocharger*
Valves per cylinder:
*4*
Valves timing:
*VVT (variable valve timing)*
Additional features:
*Delphi EMS, intercooler*
 
*DOHC*
 
 
Emission control:
*DPF, oxi-cat*
Emission standard:
 
 
 
 
 
Cylinders alignment:
*Line 4*
Displacement:
*1998 cm3 / 122.4 cui*
Bore:
*86 mm / 3.39 in*
Stroke:
*86 mm / 3.39 in*
Compression ratio:
*16.5 : 1*
Horsepower net:
*120 kW / 163 PS / 161 hp (ECE)*
 
*/ 3800*
Torque net:
*360 Nm / 265 ft-lb*
 
*/ 1750 - 2750*
Horsepower gross:
 
 
 
Torque gross:
 
 
 
Redline rpm:
 
 
 
Car power to weight ratio *net*:
*76.9 watt/kg / 34.9 watt/lb*
Car weight to power ratio *net*:
*13 kg/kW / 9.6 kg/PS / 21.4 lbs/hp*
Fuel capacity:
*60 liter / 15.9 U.S. gal / 13.2 imp. gal*
Engine lubricant oil capacity:
*7.1 liter / 7.5 U.S. qt / 6.2 imp. qt*
 
 
Engine coolant capacity:
*7.5 liter / 7.9 U.S. qt / 6.6 imp. qt*
 
Acceleration:

0-20 mph (s):
*1.8*
0-30 mph (s):
*3.1*
0-40 mph (s):
*4.4*
0-50 mph (s):
*6.4*
*0-60 mph (s):*
*8.5*
0-70 mph (s):
*11.2*
0-80 mph (s):
*14.8*
0-90 mph (s):
*19*
0-100 mph (s):
*25*
0-110 mph (s):
*33.5*
0-120 mph (s):
*49.6*
0-130 mph (s):
*101.4*


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Whoa! A few things jump out: 
7.5 quarts of oil. I like that

VVT is something we don't yet have. I'm also intrigued to see the stroke/bore ratio is now square. Wonder why the change there.

Is that an aluminum block?

Thanks for digging that up.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

beaurrr said:


> Whoa! A few things jump out:
> 7.5 quarts of oil. I like that
> 
> VVT is something we don't yet have. I'm also intrigued to see the stroke/bore ratio is now square. Wonder why the change there.
> ...


Cast iron block, alloy head. Also redline is 4,500rpm.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Interesting that they shortened the stroke and reduced the redline. Usually, it works the other way.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

beaurrr said:


> Interesting that they shortened the stroke and reduced the redline. Usually, it works the other way.


Designed from scratch by a different team. Longer stroke better torque short stroke lower piston speed, both have different advantages.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Does the Australian Cruze Diesel have an overboost feature? On the North American Cruze, I believe it increases maximum torque from 264 ft/lbs to 280 ft/lbs for up to 10 seconds at a time.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Does the Australian Cruze Diesel have an overboost feature? On the North American Cruze, I believe it increases maximum torque from 264 ft/lbs to 280 ft/lbs for up to 10 seconds at a time.


No, it really doesn't need it as you never feel like you don't have enough power. I had 4 adults and holiday luggage in mine and overtook an 18 wheeler that was travelling at 90kph in a 100 zone on a country road. I found myself doing 140kph so easily it surprised me. The car is just nice to drive, I am hooked on diesel from now on.


----------

